# Vintage South Bend Metal Lathe - $500 - Northern Michigan



## matthewsx

Vintage South Bend Metal Lathe
					

As is. Electrical cord has been cut. Pick up in Benzonia.



					nmi.craigslist.org


----------



## Al 1

Looks like a nice paper weight.   Al.


----------



## BGHansen

Al 1 said:


> Looks like a nice paper weight.   Al.


Well, maybe a boat anchor. The map on the CL listing shows it's in Lake Michigan.

Bruce


----------



## Latinrascalrg1

BGHansen said:


> Well, maybe a boat anchor. The map on the CL listing shows it's in Lake Michigan.
> 
> Bruce


I was thinking thats where the seller found it!


----------

